# [Theme] Da Swypes Closed - I Guess Swype Wants Us To Have An Ugly Keyboard! Rootzwiki Rocks Though!



## djdarkknight96

*DARKSWYPE*​







*REDSWYPE*​







*BLUESWYPE*​







*PINKSWYPE*​







*New:*​
*Dark White*​







*ICS Outlined*​







*ICS Solid*​







This is a beta, apply to any phone or tablet!!!!

Link to instructions and downloads HERE:

--removed--

*Like what you see, buy me a PEPSI: HERE







*

*AND OR*

*Hit the Thanks button!!!!*
*Rate the page *
*Submit to portal*

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

....case I need more room


----------



## pimpannara

this is dope! nice work


----------



## djdarkknight96

pimpannara said:


> this is dope! nice work


Thanks man!


----------



## 3083joe

Very nice work


----------



## Jiibus

I used Root Explorer to do the copy/pasting, and the swype installer isn't recognizing the new file, it just wants to redownload another new sype. I renamed it exactly what it was and made sure the permissions are rw-r--r--.


----------



## djdarkknight96

Jiibus said:


> I used Root Explorer to do the copy/pasting, and the swype installer isn't recognizing the new file, it just wants to redownload another new sype. I renamed it exactly what it was and made sure the permissions are rw-r--r--.


Yeah, there's an issue with my method so I am working on a stand alone apk someone hacked. I'll post when it's finished. I got all excited and posted this and lost it once I rebooted. But we are close to a hacked version. It will be on my site!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Site updated with new method! Enjoy!


----------



## JSM9872

I just installed this and sent some messages. Looks and works awesome. Thank You!!


----------



## Jaxidian

I just stumbled across this. Well done theming the beta! Far too many people have said it can't be done. Looks slick!


----------



## djdarkknight96

JSM9872 said:


> I just installed this and sent some messages. Looks and works awesome. Thank You!!





Jaxidian said:


> I just stumbled across this. Well done theming the beta! Far too many people have said it can't be done. Looks slick!


Thanks guys! ;-)


----------



## djdarkknight96

DarkBlueSwype camming soon!


----------



## Mustang302LX

That's pretty sick! Might have to replace the standard boring swipe with this one!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Oh cool, I'm tired of this grey swype.
Just wish I could download this from my phone.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## djdarkknight96

"NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Oh cool, I'm tired of this grey swype.
> Just wish I could download this from my phone.
> 
> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


Change your browser agent to linux desktop. Reboot then download it!


----------



## djdarkknight96

"NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Oh cool, I'm tired of this grey swype.
> Just wish I could download this from my phone.
> 
> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


Change your browser user agent to linux desktop. Reboot then download it!


----------



## djdarkknight96

BlueSwype now available on my downloads page of my site!

Enjoy!


----------



## JSM9872

djdarkknight96 said:


> BlueSwype now available on my downloads page of my site!
> 
> Enjoy!


Finally realized you had a blue one. Only took me an eternity lol

Anyway. Looks and works great. Awesome work as always!


----------



## djdarkknight96

"JSM9872 said:


> Finally realized you had a blue one. Only took me an eternity lol
> 
> Anyway. Looks and works great. Awesome work as always!


Thanks man, it's only been a week it's been released. Your right on time! ;-)


----------



## djdarkknight96

I'm awaiting the hacked version of the new swype to update the theme versions. Hopefully soon!


----------



## djdarkknight96

New versions updated on my site...all three colors!


----------



## JSM9872

You're probably tired of me by now. But thanks for the update. Will be downloading and installing as soon as I get home!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## djdarkknight96

"JSM9872 said:


> You're probably tired of me by now. But thanks for the update. Will be downloading and installing as soon as I get home!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Never, lol! Your welcome..I might be updating them again..found some things I can make better..;-)


----------



## strikeir13

djdarkknight96 said:


> Never, lol! Your welcome..I might be updating them again..found some things I can make better..;-)


I would love to see some lines between the keys 

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## djdarkknight96

"strikeir13 said:


> I would love to see some lines between the keys
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


Well I've been thinking about making some outlined ones once I get more time. Thanks!


----------



## th3taman

Has anyone tried this on a qHD phone like the 3D? I used the leaked Sprint Swype from the Nexus S and it didn't fit the screen properly. I'm wondering if this will have the same issue? I'm so tired of looking at Swype's default skin and desperately want a dark/black themed version. Just wondered if anyone had tried before I go to the trouble. Thanks.


----------



## djdarkknight96

"thetaman said:


> Has anyone tried this on a qHD phone like the 3D? I used the leaked Sprint Swype from the Nexus S and it didn't fit the screen properly. I'm wondering if this will have the same issue? I'm so tired of looking at Swype's default skin and desperately want a dark/black themed version. Just wondered if anyone had tried before I go to the trouble. Thanks.


I would need to see the qHD swype to compare them.


----------



## CheesyNutz

evo3d ? i see 4g


----------



## th3taman

"djdarkknight96 said:


> I would need to see the qHD swype to compare them.


Thanks, I'll send you a PM.



"CheesyNutz said:


> evo3d ? i see 4g


What do you mean Cheesy? LOL


----------



## KlugN

Works great! Thanks man. Looking forward to the outlined key version!


----------



## CheesyNutz

thetaman said:


> Thanks, I'll send you a PM.
> 
> What do you mean Cheesy? LOL


I meant I don't see an evo3d version only 4g

E3D


----------



## djdarkknight96

"CheesyNutz said:


> I meant I don't see an evo3d version only 4g
> 
> E3D


Working on one!


----------



## th3taman

CheesyNutz said:


> I meant I don't see an evo3d version only 4g
> 
> E3D


That's what I thought. That's why I didn't install it. Sounds like based on DJDarks' comment below we might be getting one soon! :android-smile:



djdarkknight96 said:


> Working on one!


Thanks!:smile3:


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

I tried flashing the blue swype manually in CWR and it aborted...any advice? Also, I thought it was a downloadable apk, but its a zip right?

*edit

Okay...sorry for not reading the whole post...lol. duh...I'll try again.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

Tried amending the file extension and installed but it's not showing up in my app drawer...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## djdarkknight96

"ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Tried amending the file extension and installed but it's not showing up in my app drawer...any help would be appreciated.


So it downloaded as a zip? Yeah rename will work but it doesn't show in the app drawer..go to language and keyboard settings to activate, then long press a field and apply input method. Hope that helps!


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

djdarkknight96 said:


> So it downloaded as a zip? Yeah rename will work but it doesn't show in the app drawer..go to language and keyboard settings to activate, then long press a field and apply input method. Hope that helps!


Haha always something so easy...makes me look like a super duper noob...thanks brother...worked like a charm...tight work


----------



## djdarkknight96

"ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Haha always something so easy...makes me look like a super duper noob...thanks brother...worked like a charm...tight work


No worries buddy, glad you got it working!


----------



## phil0sophic

Big thank's to you, lovi this in a big way....:smile3:


----------



## djdarkknight96

"phil0sophic said:


> Big thank's to you, lovi this in a big way....:smile3:


That's awesome, glad you like it! There's going to be an update soon to theme more.


----------



## djdarkknight96

Themed more images and popups.......All downloads are on one page now and morph removed!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Everyone please update to the new version..the old one expired and I'm getting a ton of emails and twitter requests....thank you!


----------



## jeward72

Used the update but kinda small. Looking great as usual. Thanks for the hard work bro.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdarkknight96

"jeward72 said:


> Used the update but kinda small. Looking great as usual. Thanks for the hard work bro.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


So odd, they are the same images from the first one.


----------



## foxdog

I want to use the red one but the bar across the top looks pretty bad IMO. Please consider changing it to black


----------



## djdarkknight96

"foxdog said:


> I want to use the red one but the bar across the top looks pretty bad IMO. Please consider changing it to black


The swype prediction strip or RedGinger theme's header? Also I go by number of complaints..your the only one so far that doesn't like something specific...please clarify what you mean so I can consider it.


----------



## foxdog

Yeah the prediction strip. the version I have is from your site so maby its different than the one posted here. I'll get the one from here and check it out

Edit: actually I now see that there is just a link to your site for the downloads. I don't think red is a popular color for themes, do you have a download counter on your links?


----------



## djdarkknight96

"foxdog said:


> Yeah the prediction strip. the version I have is from your site so maby its different than the one posted here. I'll get the one from here and check it out
> 
> Edit: actually I now see that there is just a link to your site for the downloads. I don't think red is a popular color for themes, do you have a download counter on your links?


I do but I can just make an alternate version with the strip black...really simple to do..give me a few hours to get it made. I'm at the hospital with my son who fractured his pinky...cool?


----------



## foxdog

djdarkknight96 said:


> I do but I can just make an alternate version with the strip black...really simple to do..give me a few hours to get it made. I'm at the hospital with my son who fractured his pinky...cool?


Ouch!

Whenever you have time, I appreciate it.


----------



## djdarkknight96

foxdog said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Whenever you have time, I appreciate it.


Now this is for you personally but i will be updating the other one with the red strip...since I was in there I made the pop-ups better...let me know what you think.... http://jbthemes.com/djdarkknight/DarkGinger/Addons/DARKSwype/RedSwype_EN_ES_325-v2b-signed.apk


----------



## djdarkknight96

v3 not with better popups


----------



## foxdog

Thank you very much


----------



## foxdog

So its not hard to theme swipe anymore? When I was making my own themes, Swype was such a pain... Hardly ever worked. Frustrating to the point I gave up on it


----------



## djdarkknight96

"foxdog said:


> So its not hard to theme swipe anymore? When I was making my own themes, Swype was such a pain... Hardly ever worked. Frustrating to the point I gave up on it


No it's still biatch but once it's hacked I got it beat!


----------



## JSM9872

Latest versions are looking great. Thank you!


----------



## djdarkknight96

"JSM9872 said:


> Latest versions are looking great. Thank you!


Your welcome!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Hey followers..I will be at the BBQ in Texas and hope to see you all there if possible...Just come up and say HI as I would love to meet each and every one of you!!!! Hopefully I will see you there!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

****NEW qHD Versions available*****


----------



## djdarkknight96

CM7.1 STABLE is out! CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution - http://bit.ly/nAzie1


----------



## djdarkknight96

*NEW Beta 3.26 Dark-Only*

DarkSwype for beta 3.26 is available on my site: http://jbthemes.com/djdarkknight/darkswype-morph/ This is NOT a Morph but the full North American APK!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Dark White, blue and red beta 326 Swypes now available on my site..more colors tonight!


----------



## djdarkknight96

PinkSwype Beta 326 is now available on my site.....green and 2 ICS themes on the way hopefully tonight!!!


----------

